# looking for alternative to Klein 10-in-1...



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

Marshall175 said:


> like the idea, but I am sick of Klein's terrible screwdriver bits, mostly the phillips and the square...just ordered a Wera phillips and a Wera square bit, wondered if there is a 10-in-1 alternative that someone could recommend...


Do you plan to use the Wera bits in the 10 n 1 ? Personally, I like the 10 n 1.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I agree Klein has definatly taken a nose dive. I think im gonna go to their websight and let them know what I think. It wouldnt be a bad idea if some of you other fellas did to.


----------



## Larry Fine (Oct 24, 2007)

We use the B&D 6v cordless screwdrivers and Stanley driver tip set that has what is essentially a 1/4" hex version of the 10-in-1. There's flat and philips, and S1 and S2 squares. Plus, 1/4" and 5/16" (or is it 3/8"?) when you pull out the tips.

Here's the driver:


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

captkirk said:


> I agree Klein has definatly taken a nose dive. I think im gonna go to their websight and let them know what I think. It wouldnt be a bad idea if some of you other fellas did to.


 
I already have, many times. Never got a reply. But please do so!


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I really got no beef with the 11-in-1 from klein. Wera /whia are good tools though. I just have issues with them fitting correctly in US screws and such.

~Matt


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I really got no beef with the 11-in-1 from klein. Wera /whia are good tools though. I just have issues with them fitting correctly in US screws and such.
> 
> ~Matt



I just don't get the US (Phillips) screws? 
They don't stay on the end of your driver.. 
Canadian (Robertson) screws do. 

Just saying :whistling2:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Toronto Sparky said:


> I just don't get the US (Phillips) screws?
> They don't stay on the end of your driver..
> Canadian (Robertson) screws do.
> 
> Just saying :whistling2:


I totally agree with you. Some phillips screws stay on, some dont. I use robertson as much as possible [where avalible] They do get the best torque without cam-out.

~Matt


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I've had my 10 in 1 for over a year and I've never had a problem, except for the other day, I think it's been so humid down here it began to rust, that I couldn't flip the #2 philips around to the flathead without using my linemans to pull it out.

Any oil that it came manufactured with is long gone.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I like the lenox 9 in 1 or the irwin 9 in 1 they look the same.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Irwin 9-1


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

william1978 said:


> I like the lenox 9 in 1 or the irwin 9 in 1 they look the same.



I believe Irwin is owned by Lenox.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> I believe Irwin is owned by Lenox.


 Learned me something new today.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

cobalt has been holding up for me, and im using it on motors and transmissions


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I have been using this one from Ideal for a couple of years and really like it.
http://www.idealindustries.com/prod...ers&l2=7-in-1_screwdriver_nutdriver&l3=35-908


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I lost the most important bit from my 10 in 1...the robertson bit


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

cdnelectrician said:


> I lost the most important bit from my 10 in 1...the robertson bit


You can sometimes find the replacement bits at some supply houses. Only a couple of bucks.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

InPhase277 said:


> You can sometimes find the replacement bits at some supply houses. Only a couple of bucks.


Yea, but then I used it as a 1/4" nut driver and it's all messed up lol Time for a new one. I haven't seen the 11 in 1 around anywhere, I want one!


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

Had a Klein 10 in 1 a few years ago, the bits kept getting stuck in my pouch and one day I finally had it with the damned thing and tossed it in a slab as concrete was being poured.

Ever since I've been using a couple Wiha and Wera drivers that accept standard 1/4" hex bits and for the price I think the the MegaPro 15 in 1 Original is tough to beat, though I see now they've expanded the line a whole lot since I bought mine 5 years ago.... I just might be buying a new one soon.

Though lately I don't even carry screwdrivers (not entirely accurate, I still have them but very rarely do I ever take them out of the truck) on me at all except for my big flat beaters and I primarily use the Milwaukee 12V sub-compact driver.
http://www.megapro.net


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Mike_586 said:


> Had a Klein 10 in 1 a few years ago, the bits kept getting stuck in my pouch and one day I finally had it with the damned thing and tossed it in a slab as concrete was being poured.
> 
> Ever since I've been using a couple Wiha and Wera drivers that accept standard 1/4" hex bits and for the price I think the the MegaPro 15 in 1 Original is tough to beat, though I see now they've expanded the line a whole lot since I bought mine 5 years ago.... I just might be buying a new one soon.
> 
> ...


just showed this to my brother(aircraft mechanic) and he ordered 2. 

ill see if i can get him to do a review. all he uses is snap on and craftsman.


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

I agree my klein 11 in one is horrible. Today I was installing cameras 20 feet up and sure enough my bit fell out. Anyone hear anything good about the greenlee 9 in one? I just saw them at lowes.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm ordering one of these, I'll let you know how I like it: http://www.wihatools.com/300seri/380bitflip.htm


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Just get a Yankee:


----------



## ELECTRICDUDE (Jul 10, 2009)

I have not had any problems with the Klein products, and find them to be the best on the market. I have not tried the Wiha products, but aren't they imports? I know that Ideal and Greenlee are selling inferior asian knock-offs of Klein. Do you care about that?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> Just get a Yankee:


My brother in law has a bunch of these (some look like they came over on the Mayflower) he gave me one a while back and it works very well for low torque stuff.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> I'm ordering one of these, I'll let you know how I like it: http://www.wihatools.com/300seri/380bitflip.htm


That looks too expensive for what it is. How long do you think the holder will keep the bits tightly in place? I have a Craftsman and Klein like that, the Craftsman stores bits in the handle which is a pain when on a ladder or scaffold if you drop one, the Klein has a rubber block holder which is only cool when your using a pouch.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

ELECTRICDUDE said:


> I have not had any problems with the Klein products, and find them to be the best on the market. I have not tried the Wiha products, but aren't they imports? I know that Ideal and Greenlee are selling inferior asian knock-offs of Klein. Do you care about that?


Electricdude sounds like a covert Klein operative.......first Post is about Klein tools.....HHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM:shifty:.... Hey dude were just being honest......and for what its worth Ideal has a better t stripper because you can tighten the blades when they start to get loose after a while.... And I am not spending almost 10 bucks on another screwdriver when I know its just going to round off after a month or two of use. I would rather buy a stanley and spend 3 bucks and maybe get the same use out of it. SOo take that back to your corporate office........


----------



## 5486 (Feb 18, 2009)

Being as there is said to be strength in numbers, why not have a Klein complaint thread and after it hits 100 posts forward it to the marketing department? I bet it would get a responce, the more posts the better the responce.

I know I have a few Klein screwdrivers with the tips snapped right off at the end not to mention a pile of #2 phillips that are not worn out but missing pieces that snapped out.

And the handles on the nutdrivers are just not man sized, they are too small for getting a power turn.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I also have gone through too many Klein screwdrivers, I have snapped the tips of flatblades, #2 phillips, and had a junk drawer full of 10-in-1 handles with missing tips. I glad to see other have the same problems, I thought it was just me. I went to Kobalt for a lot of my tools and never had any problems. I use the Irwin 9-in-1 and havent lost a bit yet.:thumbsup:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

ELECTRICDUDE said:


> I have not had any problems with the Klein products, and find them to be the best on the market. I have not tried the Wiha products, but aren't they imports? I know that Ideal and Greenlee are selling inferior asian knock-offs of Klein. Do you care about that?



The Wiha's are German, I'm cool with that. If Klein made a better product out of it's 10 or 11 in 1 I'd be even cooler with that. But I'm tired of buying a crap product, the flat blade on this new 11 in 1 already bent. This is the 3rd driver to break so no more for me. I'll buy USA made when the quality is there, even if it cost a few bucks more.





MechanicalDVR said:


> That looks too expensive for what it is. How long do you think the holder will keep the bits tightly in place? I have a Craftsman and Klein like that, the Craftsman stores bits in the handle which is a pain when on a ladder or scaffold if you drop one, the Klein has a rubber block holder which is only cool when your using a pouch.


It's only expensive on Wiha's website, I found the insulated driver elsewhere for $20. 

I'm not sure how it will hold up, but the description says that there is one of the rare earth magnets holding the bits in, so it may be alright. There's only one way to find out and that's to test it out. It doesn't look any more inconvenient to change bits than the 10 or 11 in one is. Either way you've go to remove one to put in the other.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

bigmikeb said:


> Being as there is said to be strength in numbers, why not have a Klein complaint thread and after it hits 100 posts forward it to the marketing department? I bet it would get a responce, the more posts the better the responce.
> 
> I know I have a few Klein screwdrivers with the tips snapped right off at the end not to mention a pile of #2 phillips that are not worn out but missing pieces that snapped out.
> 
> And the handles on the nutdrivers are just not man sized, they are too small for getting a power turn.


 I would save my old screwdrivers in an old shoe box with the idea that I could pass them along to helpers and what not. And I would keep one in the truck as a "beater/chisle". But now that box has litterally about 18 drivers in it. I dont care anymore. I used to laugh at guys that had craftsman, stanley tools in their pouch, now i see that the laugh is on me. I work to hard to keep shelling out 10 bucks for a crappy product "dubbed" as the electricians tools. IMO klein is taking us to the cleaners. I bet they held back on the amount of stainless in their tools and added more of an inferior/softer steel like carbon steel. And god forbid their small T-strippers last for more than a few months. I keep asking my supply house to stock more ideal and greenlee tools. But they keep staying with klein. About the only klein tool that I still like is my electricians hammer. SO for now they can dress up the same ole crap all they want, and call it what ever they want (I personally cant stand the journeman series, paid through the nose for two sets of ***** and same ole tool in a different coat) Im switching to Ideal.


----------



## Marshall175 (May 23, 2009)

ELECTRICDUDE said:


> I have not had any problems with the Klein products, and find them to be the best on the market. I have not tried the Wiha products, but aren't they imports? I know that Ideal and Greenlee are selling inferior asian knock-offs of Klein. Do you care about that?


I care that the Klein drivers appear to be the same as the Greenlee drivers, and Klein's quality for their screwdrivers does not exist. 2 warranty exchanges, 2 weeks later the square tip is now round. If they cannot make a tip harder than some chinese EMT screw, then I will switch to German. I bought 2 Wera drivers today, will check 'em out on Monday, and the Kleins will be put away, so they do not break or round off anymore...


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I Call on all EC's of the world to boycott Klein Tools untill they get their s h i t together and stop giving us cheap tools. They know excatly what they are doing. Why would they want to build a better driver or tip? then we wouldnt keep buying them because we feel like we need to be loyal. that. I have absolutly no problem paying more for a tool built in the US just make sure it can last more than a month of normal use....!


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

I've had the same 10 n 1 for over a year. The one before that for over a year. I use it everyday. Almost the only screwdriver I use. I think it's the most used tool I own. If I need to pry or beat I take out a different screwdriver which is also a klein that I've used for at least two years and just lost today. If I have to buy a new one every year, so be it. It's still the best screwdriver. I've had the same klein strippers for about five years with no problems. Not once have they loosened up. I've had the same Klein linemans for almost ten years and I used to rough in houses using them as a hammer. I have had a problem with nut drivers. I think Klein makes excellent tools and I'll continue to buy them.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> That looks too expensive for what it is. How long do you think the holder will keep the bits tightly in place? I have a Craftsman and Klein like that, the Craftsman stores bits in the handle which is a pain when on a ladder or scaffold if you drop one, the Klein has a rubber block holder which is only cool when your using a pouch.


 i used to have a craftsman that was the same idea as that klein. the rubber was red and the screwdriver was different


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

The biggest problem I have with Klein is that they now make an inferior product, and they still charge a premium for them. If I buy a cheap tool, then I expect it not to last. But Klein is now only selling a name. Sounds like some other American manufacturing companies that are now getting bailed out.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I swear i have some old stanley tools from about 30 years ago that are in better shape than some of my month old tools. WHY..? I have one stanley screwdriver that I used to scrape up old floor tiles in my basement with that has held up better than my kleins drivers. I have absolutly nothing against Klein tools. I have been a fan ever since I got into the trade but you cant tell me that they hold up well anymore.


----------



## Marshall175 (May 23, 2009)

while i have not had a bad experience with Klein's cutting tools or pliers, I also haven't used them as much. We will see if I have to switch to Knipex or not...
I truly wish that Klein's tools were as good as what I hear they used to be....
I try to buy made in US as much as possible, but I am done buying disposable tools. I want something that will last, and Klein's screwdrivers, at least, have failed me...I have only been doing this for two years, but I am building my tools, and I don't want to have buy things twice...
tools are expensive enough, especially Klein's


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

*My Klein.*

The Wiha Magnetic tip drivers are pretty good. I own an Insulated one with the tips under the cap. The magnet is very strong. I believe it has stronger hold than the ball and spring in a 10-in 1.

I also have a Lenox 6 in 1, but haven't used it much yet, so I can't speak to its quality.

I own a few Klein tools. 

The Journeyman Lineman pliers seem to be well-made, except that the grips pulled off. I epoxyed them back on with two-part gel a while back and they are still holding good. I have a Knipex Insulated lineman pliers, and the steel may be just a bit harder on the Knipex than the Klein, but I've beat on the Kleins pretty good so far over a year or 2 and they are still in real good condition. I'd give Klein a 7 or 8 out of 10. It would be a 9 or 10, except for the grips. On a J20009NETP with the tape pulling slot (and a $35 plier) the grips should be attached more securely. Knipex gets a 9.5 .

My Klein strippers and the crimper/cutters from Klein are holding up well.

My Klein 63750 ratchet cutters are extremely well made (in Germany).

One knock that I have is the screwdriver tip on the conduit reamer/EMT fitting screwdriver. That tip is so soft, it rounded offon the first few uses. The reamer blade is doing well.

The tips on the 10-in 1 have a tendency to stick in the screw and pull out of the shaft, but the tips seem to wear well. I am careful when using the shaft as a nutdriver, because that sucker is not hardened and will round out in no time. 
Overall, the 10-in 1 works well for me, and has a place in my tool bag. I do not own any other Klein screwdrivers or nutdrivers, they are all Wiha.

Note about Wiha: I did have one of my Wiha screwdrivers tip twist on me. It was a 4mm (1/8") terminal block/cabinet tip driver that twisted in use, with no abuse or misuse. I sent it back to Wiha's main dist. center in MN, and was sent a new one with no questions asked. I have a full set of their extra H.D. screwdrivers and their Insulated drivers that have held up extremely well through 5 years (Industrial maintenance/electrical, Commercial food processing maintenance, year 1 of apprenticeship).


----------



## WIREDOG (May 27, 2007)

stop being lazy and buy tools. Nothing beats the right tools for the right job. no sticky tools and no tools not fitting hardware. I work with a bunch of guys that use them and they are always fumbling around with them. I use a 7" #2 phillips, 7" 1\4in. flat head, and a 4" robertson. I don't think i have ever needed to have all 10 functions in my hand at one time.


----------



## r_merc (Jul 5, 2008)

*Ideal Ratch-a-Nut*



amptech said:


> I have been using this one from Ideal for a couple of years and really like it.
> http://www.idealindustries.com/prod...ers&l2=7-in-1_screwdriver_nutdriver&l3=35-908



I use the Ratch a nut version of this screw driver. It's a must have in my tool pouch.


----------



## Marshall175 (May 23, 2009)

WIREDOG said:


> stop being lazy and buy tools. Nothing beats the right tools for the right job. no sticky tools and no tools not fitting hardware. I work with a bunch of guys that use them and they are always fumbling around with them. I use a 7" #2 phillips, 7" 1\4in. flat head, and a 4" robertson. I don't think i have ever needed to have all 10 functions in my hand at one time.


I agree with you. I use 8" phillips, 8" robertson,#2 and #3 tips, 8" slotted, plus various others. I just use the 11-in -1 for certain things, special situations, and I was thinking there might be a better alternative. By no means do I use the thing everyday....


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

Marshall175 said:


> I agree with you. I use 8" phillips, 8" robertson,#2 and #3 tips, 8" slotted, plus various others. I just use the 11-in -1 for certain things, special situations, and I was thinking there might be a better alternative. By no means do I use the thing everyday....


I use the thing everyday. It takes up a lot less room in my back pocket than all that crap you listed. Some tools make more sense to different people. It obviously depends on what job you're doing. I think it's more useful to a service electrician than anything else.


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

I use my klein 11 in one everyday. I go through them about every 2 to 3 months. THe bits just round off. I am trying out the greenlee 9 in one now. Bits stay in place a lot better than the klein. We will see.


----------



## Larry Fine (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm suprised that so few of you, us, whomever, don't use electric screwdrivers more.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Larry Fine said:


> I'm suprised that so few of you, us, whomever, don't use electric screwdrivers more.


I use the Bosch 10.8 throughout the day, but I was talking for of more of a normal carry screwdriver.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Product arrived Tuesday, I finally got home to open it up today. It's well made and the magnet is very strong, it holds the bits in stronger than the 11-1, and it's magnetic which is always nice. A nice surprise was that it came with actual robertson bits (#1 and #2) not just square bits. I've only used it around the house, but so far so good.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> Product arrived Tuesday, I finally got home to open it up today. It's well made and the magnet is very strong, it holds the bits in stronger than the 11-1, and it's magnetic which is always nice. A nice surprise was that it came with actual robertson bits (#1 and #2) not just square bits. I've only used it around the house, but so far so good.


How securely does the bits case stay stowed in the handle?
http://www.wihatools.com/300seri/380bitflip.htm

I own one of Wiha's Insulated 1/4" magnetic drivers with the bits stored under the cap. I have to remove the cap to change bits. This new design may be better. (Nice thing about the own I own is that the cap swivels, which is a nice feature many times). Although, the grips on their new bit-flip SDs are better, much more like most of their other drivers...
http://www.wihatools.com/300seri/321serie.htm


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> How securely does the bits case stay stowed in the handle?
> http://www.wihatools.com/300seri/380bitflip.htm


The only way for them to fall out is if you open it up. To do that you have to press in a piece that releases the part to swivel out, and you can't do it accidentally while you're using the tool. I don't see the bits staying in the handle being any kind of problem. It's not spring loaded or anything so you've got to manually swivel the holder out, which is good IMO. 



BP_redbear said:


> I own one of Wiha's Insulated 1/4" magnetic drivers with the bits stored under the cap. I have to remove the cap to change bits. This new design may be better. (Nice thing about the own I own is that the cap swivels, which is a nice feature many times). Although, the grips on their new bit-flip SDs are better, much more like most of their other drivers...
> http://www.wihatools.com/300seri/321serie.htm


The grip is very comfortable, but like I said I've only used it around the house. Most of it is a softer rubber, it doesn't feel like the hand will slip under torque. I'll use it a lot next week when I go back to work and let you know how it is.

Due to the design, this is not a beater screwdriver. You could probably smack the back of it with your hand while tightening a locknut, but definitely not smack it with your sidecutters unless you want to mess up the swivel mechanism.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I have been watching this thread for a wile has anyone looked at ENDERES TOOLS. I have good luck with their multi-point screwdrivers.
www.enderes.com then go the catalog then screwdrivers.
LC


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

I have a few Enderes punches and chisels. All Made in the USA. (Hopefully they still are). They've been around for a long time. 

I bet the quality of their bits is excellent, as their punches and chisels sure are.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I have an Enders flat chisel that I used to use to put roofing nails through the sides of steel boxes in old work to attach them to a stud. Smart Boxes came along, and I haven't had to attach a box in that way for a very long time.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I've bought a variety of 10-in-1 screwdrivers over the years, and I've never used a single one of them. Anybody wanna buy an assortment of like-new screwdrivers? :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I've bought a variety of 10-in-1 screwdrivers over the years, and I've never used a single one of them. Anybody wanna buy an assortment of like-new screwdrivers? :laughing:


I usually grab a 10-in-1 and a T5 when I go to the door, or inside the business, for a service call. That's enough to normally get me started until I can figure out what I really need to bring in out of the truck.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I usually grab a 10-in-1 and a T5 when I go to the door, or inside the business, for a service call. That's enough to normally get me started until I can figure out what I really need to bring in out of the truck.


I usually grab a philips and a flat head. By T5 do you mean the tester, and not the Ideal wire stripper?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I usually grab a philips and a flat head. By T5 do you mean the tester, and not the Ideal wire stripper?


Yeah, the Fluke meter.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, the Fluke meter.


Right...so it's the Fluke meter, right?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Right...so it's the Fluke meter, right?


Knucklehead.

I got a T-Shirt from the supply house that was an ad for Ideal strippers and wire nuts. The t-shirt said "Strip And Go Nuts". I don't think I ever wore it. I'm not really a t-shirt wearing type of guy anyhow.


----------

